# Laptop constantly throttling despite normal temps



## nightrepyre (Jul 11, 2021)

Laptop is Dell Latitude e6540. Tried undervolting but problem persists.







More I think about it more I realize this might imply that the power adapter is defective.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2021)

nightrepyre said:


> power adapter is defective


The power throttling problem you are having has nothing to do with the power adapter. 

To try and fix the GPU POWER throttling problem, exit ThrottleStop and add this line to the ThrottleStop.INI file.

*IGPU=100*

This will set and lock the Intel GPU power limit to 100W. This should be more than enough to prevent this type of throttling. 

CORE POWER throttling can usually be controlled by adjusting the PP0 Power Limit near the bottom of the TPL window.  Many 4th Gen laptops locked the PL1 and PL2 power limits to their default values, 47W and 58W. If the PP0 Power Limit is not locked by the BIOS, check this option in ThrottleStop and set this to 58W. There should be no need to check the Lock option on the right side of the PP0 Power setting. Do some testing first. You can leave the PP0 Turbo Time Limit at the minimum value, 0.0010 seconds. Press OK and see if this makes any difference to the throttling problem you are having. 

The Latitude series has a variety of throttling problems. After you make some adjustments, post a screenshot of the TPL window if you need help.


----------



## nightrepyre (Jul 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The power throttling problem you are having has nothing to do with the power adapter.
> 
> To try and fix the GPU POWER throttling problem, exit ThrottleStop and add this line to the ThrottleStop.INI file.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer, here's an update.

First of all, this is how I edited the Throttlestop.





Started Heaven benchmark to check and this is what it looked like in the beginning.





Left it for around half an hour and came back to this.





Did I edit the .ini file wrong?

Also, when I came back, I noticed that CPU clock had gone down to 1.59 Ghz. This is actually an improvement as previously it used to go way lower, sometimes even less than 1.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 12, 2021)

nightrepyre said:


> This is actually an improvement...


The INI file looks OK but sadly, not all throttling problems in Dell laptops can be completely solved. The EDP Current lighting up red across all three domains might be caused by the PP0 Current Limit. The BIOS has locked this to 84 amps so there is no way to increase this.

What sort of test were you running? Can you turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop? This will show me what type of throttling is causing the biggest problem. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder with today's date in its name. Attach a log to your next post. Go for 15+ minutes of data if possible.

Are you using the Intel GPU or is GPU POWER lighting up red when you are using the AMD or Nvidia GPU?

Did you enable an undervolt? How much? That can help a little bit.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Jul 12, 2021)

nightrepyre said:


> Laptop is Dell Latitude e6540. Tried undervolting but problem persists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207446
> ...


neh it's just dell putting some hot cpu and dGPU in to a 1-fan cooling laptop and left the vrm exposed with nothing to cool it down so yea .It doesn't matter what the cpu temp is, if the vrm reach its throttling temp it will throttle and not giving the cpu the juice it needs.Solve for this ? Just run AC in your room and it will go away .


----------



## nightrepyre (Jul 12, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The INI file looks OK but sadly, not all throttling problems in Dell laptops can be completely solved. The EDP Current lighting up red across all three domains might be caused by the PP0 Current Limit. The BIOS has locked this to 84 amps so there is no way to increase this.
> 
> What sort of test were you running? Can you turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop? This will show me what type of throttling is causing the biggest problem. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder with today's date in its name. Attach a log to your next post. Go for 15+ minutes of data if possible.
> 
> ...



I'm running Heaven Benchmark to test. Also tried Cinebench r23 but cant get cpu to reach 100%, its always around 66-85% usage. I've attached the log file. I'm using AMD gpu, not the integrated one. Yes I enabled undervolting, best I could get without getting a blue screen is -80.1 mV on CPU Core, Intel GPU and CPU Cache. It helped with the temps for sure.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Jul 17, 2021)

nightrepyre said:


> I'm running Heaven Benchmark to test. Also tried Cinebench r23 but cant get cpu to reach 100%, its always around 66-85% usage. I've attached the log file. I'm using AMD gpu, not the integrated one. Yes I enabled undervolting, best I could get without getting a blue screen is -80.1 mV on CPU Core, Intel GPU and CPU Cache. It helped with the temps for sure


As i owner of this laptop , the log file indicates that your cpu work fine when running Cinabech until it hits the GPU POWER.When the GPU POWER pops up , the clock start to dropping slowly ( muliplier from 32 then drop to 27 then 26 then 25 then 24 and so on).As long as the GPU POWER still going , the clock will even go lower than that .And when the GPU POWER dissapear , the clock will turn normal again.Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## nightrepyre (Jul 20, 2021)

ZOKKUN said:


> As i owner of this laptop , the log file indicates that your cpu work fine when running Cinabech until it hits the GPU POWER.When the GPU POWER pops up , the clock start to dropping slowly ( muliplier from 32 then drop to 27 then 26 then 25 then 24 and so on).As long as the GPU POWER still going , the clock will even go lower than that .And when the GPU POWER dissapear , the clock will turn normal again.Correct me if i am wrong.


I'm afraid I can't, you're right. Clock does keep going lower, lower than 1 Ghz even. GPU POWER doesn't disappear and the only fix is restarting the laptop. I'm afraid switching out the mobo is the only option for me huh?


----------



## ZOKKUN (Jul 21, 2021)

nightrepyre said:


> I'm afraid I can't, you're right. Clock does keep going lower, lower than 1 Ghz even. GPU POWER doesn't disappear and the only fix is restarting the laptop. I'm afraid switching out the mobo is the only option for me huh?


Well , I have met alot of people with this laptop and all of them had this problem , so switching out the mobo won't solve the problem (99%).But there is 1 solution to this.As u have your Throttlestop installed.
In the FIVR tabs , change the  Non Turbo Ratio from 0 to 1 ( don't need to check the lock option), that alone will fix the problem.Though it won't remove the gpu power  limit but it will make your cpu not to throttle more than base clock ( Like when the GPU power limit pops up , the cpu will throttle but it will stop at the base clock and stay there until the GPU power dissapear)


----------

